# Vortex Viper PST for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Vortex Viper PST that I bought to put on a gun, and then decided to go a different route with the gun, so I don't need it anymore. I paid full retail price at Cabelas for the scope which is $899.99. I am open to offers please pm me with offers or questions thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I am assuming this is the 6-24?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

yes the 6-24X50 FFP with the MOA EBR-2C Christmas Tree reticle


----------

